# snake poop?



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm IBS-C and I've been getting more regular lately but now instead of hard, dry, wide stools now I have long, soft, thin stools. What's up with that? I'm kinda freaked out because when I go it feels like I'm going to have D and I don't, just these weird snake-like BMs. I'm grateful they're not so big around and they're soft, but they're long and weird-looking. Anyone else get these? What are they from? Are they normal?-Amy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2001)

Sounds like typical IBS-D. I had this for a long time before I started on levsin and lomotil and xanax. Maybe you are having alternating D and C. Judy Graves


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

That sounds pretty familiar, unfortunately. I've had ibs alternating, but tending towards C. I'm glad you posted; there are times when I don't think anyone has what I have, but that's it. best of luck.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Amy,Have you changed anything in your diet recently? that could explain the change in consistency. However, it may just be your IBS as changes of frequency and or format of stools is one of the symptoms of IBS.Long thin stools are usually a result of your colon going into spasm. Hence as the muscles are contracting they are pushing your stool into a thinner longer format.As an alternating C & D IBS'ers my stools vary in frequency greatly from watery diarrhea to hard round "rabbit pellets".I find that what I eat and drink has the biggest bearing on what my stools come out like, if I eat enough fiber and drink enough water they tend to come out perfect and soft, If I eat too much fiber I get D and if I drink too little water they come out like hard pellets.It doesn't sound like anything to be worried about, but for you own reassurance you might want to mention it to your doctor next time you go.You might also want to consider taking something like peppermint oil/tea or chamomile tea to have a soothing relaxing effect on your bowel muscles which will help with spasm and long thin stools.Hope this helps,Clair


----------



## snoopydog (Sep 7, 2000)

Sorry but I had to giggle, cause I call mine ,minnow turds..I wonder how many people have actually given their poops a classified name..


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

> quote:Anyone else get these?


Yup!Seems to happening with regularity since I started the Caltrate.Doesn't bug me too much. Almost seems to be a mold of the last 18" inches of my intestine.The texture is a dramatic improvement over the "swiss-chesse" effect I was getting BC (before calcium)."Almost seems like a man made product!", observed NickT, *proudly* describing his handy work.(g)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2001)

Hello. This sounds so familiar. I find that I am feeling better though when I have "snake poops" rather than "soft shrimp poops". I am IBS-C also. I have to chuckle as I am remembering a time oh, probably at least 6 years ago, when I didn't turn around and look into the toilet to examine what the shape and consistency of my poop was. Oh, the good old days. Yet, as of this moment,to-day isn't so bad either. God Bless.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Nick--"Swiss cheese" poop??


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

atp;feces pock marked with many small craters or like the air bubbles in a slab of cheese.I can put a .gif up if you'd like to see it...LOL - nICKt


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Wow Nick, that's a new one to me!I'll pass on the gif though! LOL


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

been there and done lots of that. my hubbie says I'm obsessed with what's in the toliet (LOLOL). I said you would be too if you're doing what I'm doing. I alternate between D and C, often large fat stools, then pellets, then watery diahrrea, sometimes blacker than jet, then light gold colored. Doc said severe ibs and malabsorption. Seem to have stabilized between 130 and 135 tho. Shoot, I do it all. No discrimination here!!! I finally just quit worrying. At least I'm going and don't have to take metamucil or something every day but it does take the energy right out of you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Yeah. I had those long thin feces. Since my meds give me regular BMs, I don't even look back. Just look straight ahead, wipe, flush, and go in peace! heh ------------------Jim


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

LOL!!!this sounds like the topic of a whole new thread...."name your poop!" too much!







sorry, had a hard day at work (still at work actually) and just to post.if i'm lucky i'll get those thinnish snakey poops too...unlucky, well, let's just say i'll take the snakey poops. take care all!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

umm... today I've got nothing so I don't know whether to be greatful or worried... I certainly don't miss the snake poops!Clair-Actually, I have changed a lot of things in my diet. Along with the new meds I'm taking (Fibercon and Miralax), I'm eating lots of fruits and veggies, as opposed to my previously not eating ANY, or every other day, or once a week... you get the point. So I guess I've changed my diet drastically. Also I got my period... I'm thinking this has a lot to do with it because I get more "loose" during my period. Do you think the change in diet could have brought these on? Any way to change my diet to make these go away? What does Peppermint do? When would I take that?genny-Isn't it interesting when we spend just as much time looking into the bowl after a BM than we did sitting on it? Or more, for that matter? I wish it wasn't so disturbing turning around and looking in the toilet, wondering how the heck I made that...







-Amy


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Amy,Are you finding these stools more or less difficult to pass than your usual BM's?Have you identified any specific locations in your bowel that cause trouble?What are you main IBS symptoms (apart from C)?The dramatic increase in fiber in your diet could account for it - so make sure when your taking lots of fiber that your drinking plenty of water too....and it time your body should adjust.If you can identify specific areas of your bowel that are going into spasm then it might be worth considering a remedy with anti-spasmodic properties....e.g. Enteric Coated Peppermint Oil Capsules (Colpermin) can be taken up to 3 times a dayMagnesium Chamomile teaThe other option would be go to your doctor and see what he could prescribe in way of anti-spasmodics.Sorry - I haven't been able to provide more info - but without knowing all your symptoms its a bit difficult to know what to suggest!Clair


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

OhMyGosh -- I would not recommend peppermint. Oof-Dah! I sort of binged on peppermint candies during a work project, and I think that led to my IBS! That and the fancy coffees from the coffee houses. I think they will inflame your bowel. ------------------Jim


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Jim,Sure peppermint can help some and not others, but with IBS its a constant process of elimination until you get the right balance.Peppermint is well known for its anti-spasmodic properties - so I was only suggesting it if Amy was having spasmodic pains - but yes I agree - it can be a problem for some.Clair


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

Been there done that too and I knew exactly what nickT was referring to so don't need the pictorial!In fact now that I'm taking the calcium, my poops are more that variety Nick. Before, without Lotronex, they were pretty much like pudding! Gross I know but the truth nonetheless. BTW, peppermint burned my A-- literally. Will never take that again. And please, finally someone tell me what LOL means? Hve seen this everywhere and always felt too stupid to ask but today since I've been up since 1:00 AM since little boy was throwing up, I am in a particularly stupid mood!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

Debbie - I think it means Laugh Out Loud!


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

Debbie...momg is right..."LOL" meanslaughing out loud...sorry bout that!







don't worry about so called stupid moments...never a dumb question in here. take care!


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Jim, I think there is a difference between the effects of enteric-coated peppermint, peppermint candies, and peppermint oil. I have wanted to try the coated capsules, but was only able to find the oil at my local health food store, and I've heard the oil can cause heartburn problems. My understanding is that with the coated pills, the oil is released further in the digestive system, having more of an effect on the intestines.And just in case Debbie or others were wondering about other expressions...LOL=laughing out loudLMAO=laughing my *ss offROFL=rolling on the floor laughingFWIW=for what it's worthIMHO=in my humble opinionBTW=by the wayGMTA=great minds think alikeI think I've also seen AFAIK, which must be As Far As I KnowThat's all the abbreviations I can think of now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Clair and atp (hope I got your monickers right!--I try!) RE-- peppermint. I figured there must be some special use for it.







Green tea and black tea are touted for therapeutic effects also on the colon. I will put in a vote for black tea, although I use it sparingly and mostly as a pick-me-up during winter chills. As for green tea and any other tea, it gives me a pain in the gut area and alternate C and Ds. Cramps, too. Bit of a topic drift here, but someone all related, I hope!







One person's color likes this; another person's colon likes that. Good luck!







------------------Jim


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

er-- //"one person's COLON// {I just washed my hands, and I can't do a thing with them!}








------------------Jim


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

Re: One person's colon - mine like green tea, but black sends me running for the bathroom. Likes herbals, except for peppermint and ginger, which give extra sourness to stomach and poop smell(?!The things I notice now!?). Anyway, all colons seem to be different - and as far as the snake poop thing - oh, yeah - on a good day! Those are the days I live for, right now.------------------Bethae3Today is the Tomorrow you worried about - was it worth it?


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

ATP: thanks for the tutorial! I wondered about some of them although some I figured out.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Clair- they're much softer and easier to pass than my "normal" stools. It surprises me how much there is though. Is this okay? It's hard to outline areas of my bowel that cause me trouble because when I'm really in pain it seems to be all over. It usually is centralized on my left side, though. Sometimes if my colon is full I can feel it through my skin. Apart from C I get terrible G and possible spasm pain when I eat certain foods. Um... usually it's really rich foods, or spicy foods, I think. I haven't really picked them out yet. Last night was the end of my 24-hour bout of extreme gas pain. It felt like I had a brick in my stomach but I wan't C. It felt like trapped gas but there was no way to get it out. It was really bad. I couldn't even stand up straight most of the time. During that time I was having pain from my chest (heartburn area) to my lower abdomen (cramp area) so I couldn't tell you where it was located, really. I'm going to try the peppermint and/or chammomile tea because I like tea and the hot water might help relax my bowels. I've heard people say to take this at night. Is this true?Today I had a shorter snake-poop that actually stood up in the toilet! TA-DA! Poop acrobatics! It was funny. I just had to giggle to myself today when that happened.-Amy


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

As a follow up to the shape of poops, take a look at the thread I posted today "my friend gave me permission to post this".


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Amy,Well if these stools are easier to pass than usual - I'd stick with the diet you've got in terms of the fiber and fruit and veggies your eating.I too have had the snake poops - and yes I too thought oh my gosh how did my bowel produce all that? (but I don't think there is anything to worry about)Have you tried an elimination diet to try and identify which foods exarcebate your IBS problems?It might be worthwhile talking it over with your doctor, and keeping a symptom diary as well as a note of everything you've eaten - you can start to identify foods that cause problems.Its probably wise to do this with the help of your doctor so you don't end up loosing out on calories and fading away on us, but it can be an effective way to help reduce some of the pain of IBS.I personally found that the following foods caused me problems through a process of elimination:wheat, rye, barley and oatsricedairy productscaffeinechocolatespicy foodspizzaall meat apart from chickenonionsmushroomssweetcornpeasbroccolicauliflowerleeksBy taking these food products out of my diet - I was able to virtually eliminate the bloating and gas.Alternatively there are products out there OTC that can help with gas and bloating I'm sure some American BB'ers can advise you on what's available near you.As for the peppermint tea - give it a go and see what happens, I'm not sure what time of day you should take it - I guess try taking it at the time when you have the most problems and see what happens.Good Luck and keep us posted,Clair


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2001)

!Cosmic! As soon as I saw the title for the thread, I laughed out loud. Not just because it was funny, but because I knew what the poster was talking about. What a long strange trip it's been.


----------

